# Am Dreaming of a .......



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

To he tune Am dreaming of a White Christmas: Am dreaming of a White Easter just like the one I've never known....... local tv news is calling for five or more inches of snow from 4 a.m. Sunday morning til noon Sunday grrrrrr :angry:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

you must be a long ways up in the UP of michigan, low to mid 60's here for Easter.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

And may all your Easters be white......

Seriously the thought of a white Easter makes me sick. The tune for Easter is supposed to be.....In your Easter bonnet with all the frills upon it.....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Old wives tale is rain on Easter, rain for next seven Sunday's. Does that hold true for snow also?


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thorim said:


> To he tune Am dreaming of a White Christmas: Am dreaming of a White Easter just like the one I've never known....... local tv news is calling for five or more inches of snow from 4 a.m. Sunday morning til noon Sunday grrrrrr :angry:


Were not supposed to get five inches but currently is snowing right now. Was warm for a few days and rained like crazy now were getting snow this is ridiculous.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

When I read the title, I thought, man I couldn't type that long of a list!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

mlappin said:


> you must be a long ways up in the UP of michigan, low to mid 60's here for Easter.


Nope right near Saginaw bay kinda eastern middle of the state, but I am here to say they got it wrong wrong wrong thankfully, ended up with about three quarters of inch this morning whew all gone now


----------

